# Clipstone Pit West Sidings, Signal box and Branch Line - July 2016



## shatners (Jul 10, 2016)

I have a bit of an obsession with Clipstone pit, visited twice once with film https://www.flickr.com/photos/urbexomd/albums/72157662704397090 and once digital https://www.flickr.com/photos/urbexomd/albums/72157663258402206and whilst passing through the town today thought I would have a wander down the branch line from the pit through to the main Sheffield to Lincoln line to see what’s left and found some great bits I have not seen reported before.

A large concentration of sidings were built at Kings Clipstone which served Clipstone, Mansfield, Thoresby, Ollerton, Welbeck and Rainworth pits. 

A few nice bits still in situ but after a good hours walk to the main line I was greeted by a pristine Clipstone West Signal Box. Given that its sat 300 yards from the main line, in the middle of nowhere with the track removed I was totally confused to find it is still fully commissioned and manned 18 hours a day!! I was met by the signal man at the door who turned out to be sound, he’s been there 22 years and not sure what the future holds now Thoresby has closed but the box currently retains a few switches and signals on the main line so stays in service. As it remains part of the commissioned network he was telling me BTP still respond to the alarm and CCTV out of hours with two separate arseholes having been arrested for trying to steal the sign off the box since February which is great news 

He told me a lot of history about the site, in particular that he got the job there over two decades ago because no one else wanted it due to how busy the box was. When all six pits were putting trains through it was the busiest signal box in Notts.

It was built in 1917 for the Great Central Railway by the Railway Signal Company and is an all-timber box with a Welsh slate roof and horizontal timber panelling. All the track side windows have been replaced with UPVC glazing and only one original window survives. There is a narrow walkway outside the windows supported on cast iron brackets. On the west side there are part glazed doors on both floors and a timber staircase. The box reputedly houses a 37-lever frame of 1917, with 1986 modernisation's.

All the signal pulleys, chains and cables still remain as pictured below, and a diagram of the track and signalling layout is mounted above the lever frame, showing the relevant lever numbers adjacent to the signals and points.

With the closure of Thoresby the sidings have now all been lifted and are rapidly returning to scrub and forest.

Anyway, on with the pics... a lovely bit if industry  



































































































































*With the headstocks just visible in the background*











*End on the line... drops out at the back of the head stocks*



​


----------



## Scaramanger (Jul 10, 2016)

Nice work and lovely pics..


----------



## krela (Jul 10, 2016)

Superb stuff, thanks for posting this.


----------



## shatners (Jul 10, 2016)

Thanks both.... much appreciated


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 10, 2016)

Well done for this one. It's nice for the signaler to let you inside the signal box to photograph the panels, interesting they are. But I'm amazed that the tracks have been lifted - yet he is still there.


----------



## smiler (Jul 10, 2016)

Definitely Gold Star quality, Thanks


----------



## shatners (Jul 11, 2016)

Cheers Smiler... also, I found a pic of the water tower from back in't day


----------



## HughieD (Jul 13, 2016)

Can't beat a bit of railbex!


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 13, 2016)

Absolutely stunning set of photos! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## BahrainPete (Jul 14, 2016)

Fantastic photos and an excellent find - very interesting


----------

